# UltraNatural this Saturday



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

this saturday, ESPN at 1:30 eastern










since i have no cable anymore im actually going to go to the sportsbar here for the first time, make em put it on for me, LOL


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> since i have no cable anymore im actually going to go to the sportsbar here for the first time, make em put it on for me, LOL


Maybe it'll help the rest of the patrons see what it's all about!

I went without cable for a long time... In the Hamilton/Niagara area of Ontario you can pick up DTV channels from the states and Canada. Had over 20 HD channels for free! :yahoo: I used to go to the bar to watch F1 races, football, etc. Hell if you're saving $60+ a month you can afford to go out a bit more.

Useless in Calgary though, there are 6 DTV stations and 2 of them are French.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i actually don't miss cable one bit...netflix and youtube/vimeo more than satisfy my viewing...this is a special occasion though! looking forward to it, the wife and i are gonna have some beers and check it out


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Its actually on NBC... ESPN/2 is airing cheerleading and women's college hoops at that time.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

My dish is saying its coming on wbre.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> Its actually on NBC... ESPN/2 is airing cheerleading and women's college hoops at that time.


I got excited about the cheerleading, then saw the womens hoops and said "awwwwwwwww" :thumbsdown:

lol


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

oh, oops...NBC


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

if it wasn't for college football, I could probably get by without cable. maybe I should consider only paying for cable in the fall...


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah large showing at the local bar here in Nelson. Shit ton of give aways and what not, can't wait!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

need to get to nelson one of these days, i think its only 3 hrs drive and ive never been

gigi


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

CassMT said:


> need to get to nelson one of these days, i think its only 3 hrs drive and ive never been
> 
> gigi


You in Spokane? If so, yep 3 hours.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm in whitefish MT..Port of Roosville crossing into canada is 1 hr away


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

IM not seeing it on my tv for tomorrow. Anyone have what channel it is in Canada, Calgary?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

unless you can get NBC you are probably s.o.l.

it will be up on youtube soon enough i am sure....


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2012)

Justin said:


> IM not seeing it on my tv for tomorrow. Anyone have what channel it is in Canada, Calgary?


If you have Telus optik it's on their show guide, if you have shaw, it doesn't look like they are airing it, I'm on shaw ?. Might have to find a pub that uses Telus??


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

shaw for me too, thanks for the info.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2012)

Justin said:


> shaw for me too, thanks for the info.


Justin, what part of the city you in? If me and some guys find a place to go would you be interested in joining us?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i live downtown, i am a maybe as i am going to a friends house for an easter dinner so let me know and perhaps i can squeeze it in.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Last year it was a 2 hrs, this yr its an hr: That will be pretty quick.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

from the previews and bits that have been released i'm gathering that it maybe was _not quite as epic_ as last year...conditions were not quite as perfect and deep, and, of crucial importance if it is to take up ESPN's time: the lighting was grey, kinda flat, so maybe thats why they have shortened it...may play out more like a highlights reel than a contest...maybe they will post the full full version to youtube when the time comes...

if anyone has not seen the full Supernatural of 2012:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Redbull is going to have a stream for 24hrs after it airs.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

good to know, cuz after getting all psyched to see it, imma go riding instead, LOL


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, that was.......kind of disappointing. I mean, the riding was top notch, but squeezing the whole thing into only an hour just made it not as entertaining. I liked last year's TV broadcast better.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i didn't watch it yet but last year's broadcast sucked too. 

i'm sure the dudes riding and the people who were there had a blast but redbull's moneylust is ruining this event for spectators. 

it needs to either be live-streamed or live-televised, or else they should just not put any of it on tv at all and just release a _complete_ video edit of it each year...

fuck watching highlights that some idiotfuck tv executive have approved for ad revenue purposes.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

That was 85% comercailization 10% sal masekala(sp?) and 5% snowboarding. The little but of riding they showed was cool, but other then that i was also not entertained.


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

Justin said:


> IM not seeing it on my tv for tomorrow. Anyone have what channel it is in Canada, Calgary?


It's on tomorrow at 4pm for us Alberta folk on NBC


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thx for the info


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

That fucking sucked. Gigi Ruf's winning run... WINNING RUN?!?! He fell on the last jump and threw a couple 3s. I know it is all about the line you take and not how many rotations but I figured I would at least see some big mellow 5s in there. Not impressed. They are all awesome riders but ultranatural sucked ultra balls.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

cool! glad i went riding instead! i'll get to see it eventually i'm sure


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> i didn't watch it yet but last year's broadcast sucked too.
> 
> i'm sure the dudes riding and the people who were there had a blast but redbull's moneylust is ruining this event for spectators.
> 
> ...


+100

This years was beyond condensed. Sucked. I'm for the complete edit release. I wanna see every rider, every run so I can judge for myself.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Aw3bb said:


> +100
> 
> This years was beyond condensed. Sucked. I'm for the complete edit release. I wanna see every rider, every run so I can judge for myself.


If they only included the best runs then I wouldn't even want to see the others. That's probably why it was only an hour.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

tell Travis on his facebook, he'll prolly answer...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

saw it last night on DVR. the riding was great but they only showed half of the 16 riders?? I agree that they should just sell the dvd or make it live cuz they were some good riders that we have not seen on that show at all. Also i thought it was cool that they also celebrated Craig kelley''s 10th year memorial on that event.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

...as seen on NBC






supposedly they will be releasing the full, unedited coverage eventually


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea, i watched it on hulu this morning... i'll say it again: redbull and nbc are doing a disservice to baldface, TR, the event and the snowboarding community. 

this might be "the best event in professional snowboarding" right now, but a 40 minute broadcast done in the exact fashion of some dumbass x games shit (sal fucking masekeala? give me a fucking break - i never want to hear that idiot talk about snowboarding again) leaves very very very much to be desired. 

its worth watching but it pretty much leaves me with the feeling of: you're going to have to get up there and sneak into this event if you ever want to really see what's going down. 

pretty disappointing. i'd rather watch real backcountry riding or Innsbruck until they fix the format that they decide to use to share this with the rest of the snowboarding world.


also: i sure can't do double corks or whatever the fuck, but i'm pretty sure i can ride powder (and stick landings in it) better than Mark McMorris - I'm calling you out you Canadian dervish.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> its worth watching but it pretty much leaves me with the feeling of: you're going to have to get up there and sneak into this event if you ever want to really see what's going down.


This. Time to get the passport and sled support in order for next year.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my comment on Tr's page and the redbull page

"new paradigm' contest, but the WORST of the old paradigm in promo/broadcasting...forget NBC, just put the whole thing up on youtube, the whole thing!"


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

A) i want to have Nico's babies

B) TR goggle tan/wind burn FTW


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Nico doesn't have babies.... he has, you know man - like, unique and creative thoughts and impulses which can only be brought to life from whence the base of his snowslashingstick is put upon the snow. having babies is for humans. Nico is a shredalien life-form and human skeet don't work.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I really wanted to see every run (all 32 of them) so that was a bit of a bummer. That said, Gigi's backside 180 off of the man made feature was incredible. IMO - that was the best trick of the event...imagine rotating that slow when you are flying over 100' through the air. 

And Travis with the flip and 180 off that log rail at the bottom...that was awesome.

I'm happy that they showed a portion of it. I hope they show more snowboarding and less other stuff next year.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> Nico doesn't have babies.... he has, you know man - like, unique and creative thoughts and impulses which can only be brought to life from whence the base of his snowslashingstick is put upon the snow. having babies is for humans. Nico is a shredalien life-form and human skeet don't work.


ya... your probably right, at least i can fantasize!!!!!


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Just started watching 

Watch Now: The Red Bull Ultra Natural full TV show - Snowboard Magazine


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> That fucking sucked. Gigi Ruf's winning run... WINNING RUN?!?! He fell on the last jump and threw a couple 3s. I know it is all about the line you take and not how many rotations but I figured I would at least see some big mellow 5s in there. Not impressed. They are all awesome riders but ultranatural sucked ultra balls.


None of the riders had a clean run. I think if Terje landed that 3 off that ridge he'd of won. Also if 16 of the best riders in the world couldn't find an opportunity to throw down a 'mellow 5' in the top/mid section of the course im pretty sure the course and conditions weren't allowing for it.

Maybe they need to step back and make future courses a bit more rideable / easier (less pitch)...that way everyone can throw down hard. All the riders commented on how they were unable to spot their landings...which probably added to the 'reserved nature' of the event. Sending a straight air with speed into a blind landing with such pitch is pretty scary...let alone spinning.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hayabusa said:


> Just started watching
> 
> Watch Now: The Red Bull Ultra Natural full TV show - Snowboard Magazine


Ty! Rest of night planned


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

jliu said:


> None of the riders had a clean run. I think if Terje landed that 3 off that ridge he'd of won. Also if 16 of the best riders in the world couldn't find an opportunity to throw down a 'mellow 5' in the top/mid section of the course im pretty sure the course and conditions weren't allowing for it.


I was talking specifically about Gigi's run. Other riders were throwing more spins and such. I was commenting on how the number 1 podium run was kinda shit. There were definitely some clean runs in there, with what seemed like more technical tricks. I just don't know how he won.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe it was said somewhere a while back that Bryan Fox was the only one able to land a clean run. Either way, Gigi sent it. I enjoyed watching it, knowing that these guys would do anything they could on that kind of a face with those kinds of features. If they couldn't bust a big spin up top, you can bet that nobody could. Plus the second day was all kinds of sketch with the cloudiness, so everybody had to scale it back a bit.

All in all, great event, looking forward to the next.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I was talking specifically about Gigi's run. Other riders were throwing more spins and such. I was commenting on how the number 1 podium run was kinda shit. There were definitely some clean runs in there, with what seemed like more technical tricks. I just don't know how he won.


Yea...i see your point. I went back and watched clips...You can make an argument that Nico's and Bryan's runs were better. Bryan for one had a clean run. Nico seemed to have squeezed more tricks but I guess his massive tumble killed his 'flow' :dunno: Having said that, I think all 3 of them deserved the podium...its more of in which order.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I never noticed that this was up but I just watched all the runs. here's the link for all the ultra natural runs. Watch all the runs from Red Bull Ultra Natural. - Red Bull Ultra Natural: Lucas Debari | Red Bull Snowboarding

Torstein and mcmorris coule use some polishing but damn good job trying....


----------

